# Repair Manual 8 hp Briggs engine from Snowblower



## fsimoes (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm looking for the repair manual for an older snowblower engine Briggs # 190406 2983-01 85061110


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Most generally if you go to Briggs and Stratton website you will see all the BASIC repair stuff there under MAINTENANCE AND REPAIR, CUSTOMER SUPPORT & FAQ's and click on view more answers or submit an email. Also once there, you can get IPL's through "Manuals, Parts Lists & Wiring Diagrams". They have charts and such on there site to give some tolerances under different models. You kind of have to look for some of it, just keep in mind your model number when looking through the charts and such and make sure your reading the right chart. I was just in there and noticed they dont recommend any torq sequence for tightening the head down. Intresting. They have a good listing of repair work in there. This should give you a decent start.


----------

